# Angel Fish: Buy or Bait?



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

Hi everyone!

So today, my mom and I went to PetSmart just to take a look around and we saw Angel Fish. We fell in love and wanted some...but the only room I have is in my females tank (14g) and we don't know if Angel Fish are compatible with Female Bettas. I only have 1 female betta in the 14g, so it wouldn't be overstocked. We only want 1-2 Angel Fish.

Am I able to get them? Or will my Betta make them bait, or WORST will my Angel Fish make my Betta bait?! (Although Angel Fish aren't carnivores..are they?) :|:|


----------



## Lizabelly (May 15, 2011)

Hello Sashimi! I've only had my angelfish for about a month, so I don't have that much experience with them, but I've read a lot on them. So I'll try to answer some of your questions, if you don't mind a bit of a newbie answering them.

First of all, from what I've read your tank would be too small. Angelfish grow to be quite large, with an average size of 6 inches tall, though they can grow to be 12 inches, but this is rare. One site reccomends if you keep angelfish, to have a tank that is at least 20 inches tall as they like to swim up and down a lot. Another site recommends a size of at least 29 gallons, as they like to be kept in groups of 4.

The reason fro this, is in groups of 2-3 the larger more powerful angelfish tends to bully the others, make life miserable for them.

Also, from what I've heard Angelfish usually don't do well with bettas, because they can nip them, and angelfish can be agressive sometimes. (remember they are a type of cichlid). It all depends on the size of your tank, wether they'll co exist peacefully or not. 

Lastly Angelfish are omnivores, they do prefer the flakes, and freeze dried blood worms, but they like havign black worms and brine shrimp soemtimes.

So really, even though Angelfish are beautiful, I wouldn't recommend buying them unless you get a bigger tank. Especially if you keep them with your betta. Really the only reason I think mine are getting along well with my betta, is because of how big my tank is.

Cheers,
Lizabelly
(sorry if this isn't what you wanted to hear :-()


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Lizabelly said:


> Hello Sashimi! I've only had my angelfish for about a month, so I don't have that much experience with them, but I've read a lot on them. So I'll try to answer some of your questions, if you don't mind a bit of a newbie answering them.
> 
> First of all, from what I've read your tank would be too small. Angelfish grow to be quite large, with an average size of 6 inches tall, though they can grow to be 12 inches, but this is rare. One site reccomends if you keep angelfish, to have a tank that is at least 20 inches tall as they like to swim up and down a lot. Another site recommends a size of at least 29 gallons, as they like to be kept in groups of 4.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, i have had angel fish for about a month now(they are not adults, but they are not small babies either) as well and have tried to put them with my 2 female bettas and I would say NOT to put them together because the bettas will chew on their long Anal and Dorsal fins until they come off.

Also if the angelfish are adults im sure that the adults will eventually kill the bettas by stressing them out. Angelfish are NOT aggressive and are great tank mates but not for bettas.


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

@LizzyBella: Hmm, well in that case I guess I'm going to get a new tank for them. (Me & my Mom really want them. lol)

Thanks everyone!

& Thanks Lizzy and Bettalover for the info. I will keep it in handy and do lots of researching.


----------



## Lizabelly (May 15, 2011)

You're welcome! And I'm glad to help, it makes me feel important XD. If you're looking for some good site on info, I really liked these:

http://e0.aqua-fish.net/show.php?h=angelfish

http://www.aquariumfish.net/catalog_pages/cichlids_neotropical/angels_assorted.htm


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

14 gallons is WAY to small for angel fish. I definite think the other posters have given you accurate information.

Angelfish will act aggressive to fish especially those smaller. Bettas will eat their fins off. It is not uncommon for angelfish to become carnivorous to other fish. Angelfish also can get to a foot long with their fins.

BAIT!


----------



## Greenfish (May 23, 2011)

In my experience angelfish as babies could be killed by a Betta as they are not overly aggressive, but as the angelfish grow it will be them that kill the Betta as they are larger. Another thing to think about is angelfish will have a territory, males and females will also pair up and so it is recommended that you get at least 4 so they choose their own mate. But I had 4 and in the end 2 paired up and killed the other ones as well as everything else in the tank . you will also need a much larger tank that is also tall enough for them to spread out their fins.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Everyone on here is giving good advice. I have been keeping Angelfish for a few years now, but I have a 55 gallon. 

Either your females will fin nip them or the other way around since Angels like to nip too. In my experience my Angels have been on the aggressive side, they are a species of cichlids. 

I would suggest atleast a 40 gallon if you were to get some. I have one that is the size of a soft ball and the fins are atleast 6 inches long.

This is my largest one and he is only a year old.
I also have 2 marbles. Which are a bit smaller and only 8 months old.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh sorry about the picture size


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

How do you determine male and female?


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

The males have a more circular body, females have a angular body. Also when breeding their sex organ will show. Males are more blunt and short while females are larger to lay eggs.


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

Well I guess when I have more money I will probably end up buying them. Thanks guys


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

***Buying a BIG tank and buying them


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Cassandra90 said:


> The males have a more circular body, females have a angular body. Also when breeding their sex organ will show. Males are more blunt and short while females are larger to lay eggs.


When they are breeding what does the male sex organ do? Is it the fertilizer? Also will the female's body be larger? 

Last question. lol do you think you can maybe get a picture of male and female?


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes it is used to fertilizing the eggs. I do not have any pictures but I am sure there are many online.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Cassandra90 said:


> Yes it is used to fertilizing the eggs. I do not have any pictures but I am sure there are many online.


Okay thanks anyway. So when you look at a picture of an angelfish, what if the first thing that you look at to determine the sex?

Also when they are babies can you tell their sex even then?

For example, is this a male or a female?:


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

I have never breed angelfish so I am not to sure about the young if you can tell. 
But that picture most likely is a female since the front fins are not forked. But it is hard to tell. Also females will have a deeper bump in their foreheads.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Cassandra90 said:


> I have never breed angelfish so I am not to sure about the young if you can tell.
> But that picture most likely is a female since the front fins are not forked. But it is hard to tell. Also females will have a deeper bump in their foreheads.


When you say the "front fins" arent forked, what do you mean? The ventrals?

Also, is it true that when angelfish get old enough, they choose their pairs (breeding pairs)?


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes the vetrals. With males they are typically more jagged looking almost forked, females are smooth looking. 

I am not to sure if they choose pairs. I know the ones I have had they seem to choose who they like, at the moment I have only 3 but 2 of them are always together, but they dont want nothing to do with the 3rd one.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i know of ONE person who had a pair of angels with a female betta. he eventually had to rehome the angels. >.> they were being horridly aggressive to his other fish. x:


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Cassandra90 said:


> Yes the vetrals. With males they are typically more jagged looking almost forked, females are smooth looking.
> 
> I am not to sure if they choose pairs. I know the ones I have had they seem to choose who they like, at the moment I have only 3 but 2 of them are always together, but they dont want nothing to do with the 3rd one.


Yea thats the sad thing that i noticed with oscars, chiclids and other tetras.


----------

